# GSP needing a new home



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

We are moving unexpectedly and my 3 year old GSP needs a new home. Heartbreaking to me to make this decision.

She is full of energy, good in the kennel and really birdy. She will find and point birds all day long.

pm me if you know someone who might be a good fit for my girl.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That is never an easy decision to make. Wish I could take her myself. You might also post on the Wasatch NAVHDA and Utah NSTRA Facebook pages as well if you're able. Word will spread quickly on there. Best of luck to you and your dog!


----------



## tmitty (Jun 22, 2020)

Wish I could help, but one GSP is more than enough for us at times. Although sometimes I think 2 might be easier, as they could wear each other out. 

Good luck in your search. Pretty pup, looks similar to ours.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Man thats a tuff decision to have to make! I feel for you and the family.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I wish this had come up a couple months earlier. Good luck to both of you.


----------

